# strangest dog injury



## Manofstihl (Apr 26, 2017)

friend called and said a female bulldog had showed up at his house and she had to go cause he was worried she would mess with goats and chickens. I said i'd keep her and try to find where she come from. get there and start checking her out and she's got a bullet hole in her chest close to her right shoulder. she looks and acts happy and healthy. I'll take her to the vet but they closed so it'll be in the morning. now, the strange part, she's playing with my dogs acting fine til she starts drinking water. it starts running out the hole. so I know I'm stretching it to ask if anyone has ever run into anything like this but do u think there's anything they can do or will they have to put her down??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm sure they will try everything they can,and then hand you one heck of a bill.


----------



## Manofstihl (Apr 26, 2017)

yea I'm sure I'll have a nice bill. I'll have to decide how far to let that go when I get there and talk to them.


----------



## mattuga (Apr 27, 2017)

What happened?  That is crazy strange


----------



## Manofstihl (Apr 29, 2017)

vet said let it heal on its own. said she wasn't dehydrated so all the water is not coming out. feeding her can food. she's still eating drinking and leaking. he didn't even want me giving her antibiotics. said the water was keeping it cleaned out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2017)

My kind of vet


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow,,,, great news, enjoy your new best friend,,,,


----------



## karen936 (Apr 29, 2017)

glad the dog's ok


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Manofstihl said:


> vet said let it heal on its own. said she wasn't dehydrated so all the water is not coming out. feeding her can food. she's still eating drinking and leaking. he didn't even want me giving her antibiotics. said the water was keeping it cleaned out.



Any pics?


----------



## Manofstihl (May 1, 2017)

no pics. if I did I wouldn't know how to get them on here. if I get off before dark tomorrow I'll try to anyway. she still seems fine. the leak has slowed down. but she has been coughing some. not bad but enough that I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## rvick (May 10, 2017)

Think I would try another vet. Neighbor's kid asked me once if I could tell him what was wrong with the beagle that he had found lost. I went and looked and the dog had been shot between the eyes. The bullet had followed the skull and came out just behind its eye. After a little doctoring and antibiotics, the last time I saw the dog it was running with the kid on his bike.


----------



## Manofstihl (May 11, 2017)

Today was 2 weeks. Everything seems good. She's wore my bulldog and 2 labs out from playing today.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2017)

Manofstihl said:


> Today was 2 weeks. Everything seems good. She's wore my bulldog and 2 labs out from playing today.



Great news,,,,


----------

